# Аккордеоны RedMuller и Rossetti



## Gusan (9 Сен 2010)

Предлагают новый аккордеон 1/2 RedMuller или Rossetti за 30тр. Не могу найти отзывы об этих аккордеонах. Не подскажете - стоит покупать или ни в коем случае? 

Сыну 6 лет, только пошел в музшколу, не известно - пойдет ли у него. Денег на новый Hohner или Weltmaister жалко (в Питере от 40 до 50тр), а б/у что-то не найти (чтобы не совсем старенький был). Преподаватель говорит что покупать нашу Юность 1/2 лучше не стоит - может отбить охоту заниматься.


----------



## zet10 (9 Сен 2010)

Не стоит!Пр-во Китай и потом вы потеряете на нем минимум 20 тыс.руб.Возьмите аккордеон"Тула" 1/2,новый он стоит 12 тыс.руб и потом вы всегда его продадите,а качество у него очень даже приличное для детского аккордеона


----------



## Gusan (9 Сен 2010)

Точно пр-во Китай? Продавец уверяет что Италия.

Поискал Тула 1/2 в Питере - меньше чем за 20тр новые не нашел.


----------



## SibBayan (9 Сен 2010)

Аккордеоны Тула тоже производства Китай. Цена так и есть. Правда у нас чуть по ниже, но далековато-то мы от вас находимся


----------



## Gusan (9 Сен 2010)

Как Китай? Был у них на сайте: harmonica-tula.ru, было полное ощущение что производство наше. Или там какие-то детали из Китая? 

Если покупать напрямую у них, то цена 17.5тр.


----------



## zet10 (9 Сен 2010)

SibBayan.ru писал:


> Аккордеоны Тула тоже производства Китай.


.А я и не говорил что это пр-во г.Тула,конечно КИТАЙ!

Gusan писал:


> Точно пр-во Китай? Продавец уверяет что Италия.



Нагло обманывал вас

Gusan писал:


> Если покупать напрямую у них, то цена 17.5тр.


Напрямую цена 12 т.р,из Китая ,в наличии в Москве у нас на складе есть!


----------



## Gusan (9 Сен 2010)

Вы имеете ввиду вот такой аккордеон? У них на сайте написано что производят сами, в Туле, неужели так обманывают?

Цитата:


> Напрямую цена 12 т.р,из Китая ,в наличии в Москве у нас на складе есть!


А доставка в Питер возможна? Если да, то сколько стоит примерно?


----------



## zet10 (9 Сен 2010)

Именно такой!Доставка не возможна,если интересует сами приезжайте,благо от Питера до Москвы рукой подать!


----------



## Gusan (9 Сен 2010)

Спасибо, буду думать.


----------



## Gusan (11 Сен 2010)

Преподаватель отсоветовала покупать Тула. Стал искать дальше. Нашел в интернет-магазине HOHNER Bravo II 48 за 30тр. Склоняюсь к покупке, но смущает что у официального дилера (Динатон) эта модель стоит почти на 10тр дороже. В интернет-магазине утверждают что аккордеон 100% новый и с гарантией. Может тут есть какой-нибудь подвох? Не подскажете - на что обратить внимание в момент покупки?


----------



## DiegoVaz3 (18 Ноя 2010)

Розетти и Хонер-Браво - это Китай!


----------

